# LFS that offer live guarantee on marine fish



## new2scene (Mar 11, 2007)

does anyone know of any stores in toronto that offer a guarantee on marine fish i have bought two fish from big al's and both have died within two weeks. my parameters are fine and i'm getting a bit tired of spending money. thanks.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't know of any LFS that offers a guarantee on SW livestock. It's an industry standard unfortunately.

That being said, LFS employees _*should*_ work w/you to figure out what's going on to minimize future losses. If something is off, they may give a small discount on product to help you in the right direction. Finding the right person to help is in iteslf a daunting/aggrivating task. If they just brush you off w/"that's how it goes in SW" attitude, find another LFS to shop at.

Menagerie has a quarantine section in the basement but their SW section is in the final stages of completion. When...not sure...go bug Harold...LOL!

HTH


----------



## Graham (Apr 10, 2007)

new2scene said:


> does anyone know of any stores in toronto that offer a guarantee on marine fish i have bought two fish from big al's and both have died within two weeks. my parameters are fine and i'm getting a bit tired of spending money. thanks.


There's no fish store in Canada that will cover a fish 2 weeks after it's left the store. There are way to many variables in a home tank to even think about assuming responsibility for a fish death. While you may think that your parameters are fine, the fish didn't.... assuming that it was healthy... marines are real picky

As WTAC stated the store should now be helping to figure out what might be wrong between your system and there's

Regards Graham


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

There are no stores that i know of that offer a livestock gaurantee on marine. And thats how it should be. And if they did gaurantee it, the prices of the stock would be 30-50% higher then they are now. The reason stores even offer a gaurantee in the first place is they charge you extra for it. Hence they make more money from the sale and you feel more comfortable with the purchase. You already paid for 2 but you got 1. The store benifits most times on the deal. Its like gambling. The house is always ahead.

My opinion is if the store offers a health gaurantee stay away, your being over charged for nothing. No one can gaurantee life. God doesnt even offer that. The only gaurantee is they charged you for another fish and they will give it to you. Only if the one you go home with dies first.


----------



## new2scene (Mar 11, 2007)

*lfs stores in T.O. that offer guarantees*

I called north american fish breeders today and she said they offer a seven day live guarantee. i didn't ask the prices, but i will be going down there next week to check the prices out. will let you know.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Petcetera has only a 3day guarantee on marine


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Aquatic Designs said:


> My opinion is if the store offers a health gaurantee stay away, your being over charged for nothing. No one can gaurantee life. God doesnt even offer that. The only gaurantee is they charged you for another fish and they will give it to you. Only if the one you go home with dies first.


HERE HERE!

Offering a live guarantee is just demented, on anything.
Visit the same store a week apart look at the same fish, see how they're doing, ask how long they were there, where they came from, have they lost any, etc.

If the fish is healthy when it leaves the store, that's it.

There's no way they can know if you took it home and fed it hot dogs and chocolate or something or had high nitrite in your tank or something like that 

I've been in PJ's and seen people come in with a guppy that has obviously been harassed and bitten up and ask for a refund so many times..


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

ontariobetta said:


> Petcetera has only a 3day guarantee on marine


I didn't even know they sold marine.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

new2scene said:


> I called north american fish breeders today and she said they offer a seven day live guarantee. i didn't ask the prices, but i will be going down there next week to check the prices out. will let you know.


Okay, I am going down to JOHN's today to ask about that  That's the first time I hear that.

BTW, JOHN's prices is one of the best in GTA (don't think there are problem of promotion since he's a sponsor).


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> I didn't even know they sold marine.


Yeah what they mean is that their fish survive the initial 3 days (i.e. the clown trigger did not eat the clownfish that is in the same tank)


----------

